# Sarnies.



## David Johnston (Apr 9, 2015)

Am in the process off taking ove a coffee house/cafe

I am intending to turn it into a sandwich bar as well by adding a serve over. A full serve over salad well would be difficult to site but a counter top one would fit nicely.

Anyone any experience of the Polar counter top serve over?

Any positive or negative experiences?

at present the sandwiches are made to order in the prep unit in a fairly remote kitchen, Cook finishes at three, but I would like to offer sandwiches and toasties from 3 to close ing time at 4.30.

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi David and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

One of the best places to visit will be Caffe Culture in May

http://www.caffecultureshow.com/

They have a huge focus on food (not so much the coffee...) and you are likely to get some good advice there


----------



## David Johnston (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks


----------

